# I miss music.



## soundoftritones (Dec 24, 2014)

Decided to make an instagram account for art and music, but I'm having difficulty playing up to the quality and level I was previously at prior to pausing my musical studies for post-secondary academic studies. In any case, a good place to store fragments of music and receive feedback, as well as write to other pianists online. To be honest, I've been feeling kind of lost in terms of my goals with music since I had paused and I really miss it. *sigh*


__
http://instagr.am/p/BTNpAyhjif7/


----------

